# Digital camera at around 20k



## pratnala (May 18, 2014)

Hi

I am looking for a digital camera at around 20k budget. Could you suggest some? I saw Digit's Top 10 list *www.thinkdigit.com/top-products/Digital-Cameras/best-digital-cameras-in-india-154.php and liked the Canon SX 260 HS but I can't find that on Flipkart or Amazon. Any other suggestions?


----------



## nac (May 18, 2014)

Check out TZ30...


----------



## pratnala (May 18, 2014)

I have seen upto now

Sony DSC-HX60V
Canon SX 260 HS
Panasonic TZ30

Any suggestions on which one of these to buy or any others?


----------



## nac (May 18, 2014)

In my view, 20k for compact is too much. 

For about 15k, TZ30 is fine. 21k for HX60, TZ60 or SX700 are too much...

- - - Updated - - -

SX260 is long gone... I highly doubt anyone could find it in the market.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 18, 2014)

fill up this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-c...nnaire-buying-digital-camera.html#post1797860

(its funny though, the 2nd post in that thread, I disapproved of the questionnaire, but it is hard to suggest w/o knowing a little. BTW for a regular user I recommend sony over panasonic. Superior auto mode picture quality and easy to use menus


----------



## pratnala (May 23, 2014)

Alright then. These are my responses to the questionnaire. Answers in bold. 

What's your budget?
*Around 20000. I can stretch it by a couple of thousand if I am getting a good camera.*

Camera type?
DSLR or Point and Shoot
*Frankly, I feel a DSLR is overkill for me. Would prefer point and shoot. However, I must add that I am going on a holiday soon with my family and these travel zoom cameras were interesting. Any tips? Also, are travel zoom cameras just point and shoot?*

Body Style?
Compact or Bridge (bulky)
*Would prefer to be compact but slightly bigger is fine. Definitely not huge like a DSLR*

How much zoom do you want/expect?
*As I said, I will be going on a holiday (to Leh btw) so more optical zoom would be nice. Intrigued by those 20x and 30x touting cameras. The one I have now is just 3x optical zoom lol*

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
*Not particular but wouldn't mind if they are there. Don't mind adjusting a shot for a few minutes before taking the shot*

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
*In the very short term, outdoor shots as I will be on holiday. So outdoors, action and all. But generally it is both outdoors and indoors, lots of light and low light*

Video?
*Not really. Even I shoot videos, it will be a couple of minutes at the very maximum.*

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
*No biases but I have seen on the Internet, the Sony DSC-HX60V, Canon's SX50HS. And apparently, SX260HS is dead. That model I had seen in Digit's Top 10*

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
*Would prefer Sony or Canon but I will go with whatever is good*

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store
*Wherever I get it!*

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...
*Well I guess at 20k, most cameras have all these?*

Anything else you would like to tell us?
*Suggest a good one please  I currently have a Sony DSC-W70 from 2006!*


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

If you don't want DSLR like camera, then SX50 is ruled out.

No travel zoom comes with fast lens. So more or less all the cameras will perform "ok" when it comes to low light.

My suggestion is the very same as my previous two posts.


----------



## justgothere (May 24, 2014)

You may have a look at Sony Rx100.  A very capable camera in low lights too and unimaginably small.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ70 Point and Shoot Camera  with 60x Optical Zoom
The camera is pure VFM @ 18,000rs


----------

